# Experience using condoms until TTC--good/bad/indifferent....



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am ending my period of my last pack of birth control pills and my boyfriend and I will only be using condoms after this. I have terrible side effects to the birth control and no longer want to hope I'm pregnant, only to be disappointed. What are your opinions on using condoms until we are ready to TTC? I dont necessariy want a baby right now, but it wouldn't be the end of the world. I would like your opinions on failure rates, and overall opinions on the topic.

And I dont know if this makes a difference, but my boyfriend already said he wants to continue to pull out using condoms, just like he did with the birth control. Opinions of this too please.


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

DH & I have been using condoms only for about 6 mo with good success. I think they are reasonably reliable if you want to put off a baby for some time, but also would be o.k. with an accidental pregnancy. From what I've read, failure rates are between 4% & 20%, depending on how "perfectly" you use them.

Oh, and some people complain about not liking the feel, but we have not had much trouble with that. There are some brands/styles that we like better than others, but overall we find them quite satisfactory.

HTH!


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sammerson0814* 
I am ending my period of my last pack of birth control pills and my boyfriend and I will only be using condoms after this. I have terrible side effects to the birth control and no longer want to hope I'm pregnant, only to be disappointed. What are your opinions on using condoms until we are ready to TTC? I dont necessariy want a baby right now, but it wouldn't be the end of the world. I would like your opinions on failure rates, and overall opinions on the topic.

And I dont know if this makes a difference, but my boyfriend already said he wants to continue to pull out using condoms, just like he did with the birth control. Opinions of this too please.

Have you looked into the Fertility Awareness Method at all? Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler is a great book that gives an overview of how to chart your fertility signs (waking basal body temperature, cervical mucus, and cervical characteristics), and you can use this information to avoid pregnancy or to try to conceive. My husband and I have used this method since 2005 with no failures. We choose to abstain during my fertile time, but you could also use condoms/pull-out/etc if you would rather not abstain. This would give you valuable insight into your cycles and when it is absolutely necessary to use additional protection, versus when you are definitely not fertile and don't need to use any protection during intercourse.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I second the recommendation to read Taking Charge of Your Fertility. We used this method to avoid and conceive as well as condoms. Even if you want to use a condom every time, even when you don't think you're fertile, you could know when to be extra careful by pulling out, etc. It will also speed up your TTC journey when you get there.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i'll echo the recommendation for Taking Charge of Your Fertility. it's good to know about your body first of all, and if you did have a condom break on you, you'd know if it was in your fertile period or not, which would probably save you some panic









i'm a big fan of condoms personally. whenever we're not ttc we use non-latex condoms (durex avanti) and they're the best. i'm allergic to latex, but even if i wasn't, i would prefer them. they don't have the rubber smell and they conduct body heat so they feel more like "nothing" than "balloon over the penis".


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Just be sure that you would be ok with a pregnancy if you're using condoms. Both my babies were conceived while using condoms (and yes, we were using them properly







). That said, we used them for 1 year before baby #1 with no problems. I never in a million years thought it could happen twice, but surprise, surprise... baby #2 was conceived under the same circumstances (after 4 months condom use). I agree with pps that knowing your body and cycle in addition to using condoms would be a big plus if you are truly wanting to avoid a pregnancy right now.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

We use condoms, and like them well enough. I don't have a lot of options, because I will not use hormonal BC, and DH "doesn't believe" in TCOYF, so he'll suit up anyway









Even at the worst failure rate of something like 20%, they are a good choice for people who are eventually planning a baby.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

We used a combo of condoms and charting to avoid. We went online and purchases a sampler pack of condoms for like $20 and got 50 or 100 with all different kinds. There were those he hated, those I hated, and those we both liked. We tried to keep track. We only used condoms for 8 days or so a month. The rest of the time we were comfortable going without due to the temping.

Do make sure you are comfy with the idea of pregnancy though...charting to avoid can be very reliable if you are regular. Condoms aren't as reliable.

Best of luck!
Jenne


----------



## WTHamI? (Jul 29, 2009)

We used condoms exclusively for five years with no "surprises." (We are currently TTC as of this month.) I can't do hormonal birth control because every kind I tried gave me chronic migraines, depression etc. My only complaint is that there's a break in the "action" so to speak when he has to stop and put one on, for that reason I've considered a diaphragm instead but never got around to it. But for the most part we didn't have a problem with them, and we'll probably go back to that as our primary means of birth control after we have a child. We used the trojan ultra thin lubricated ones. I think we only ever had one break (and it was while he was putting it on.)


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

that ring at the end of the condom ruins my orgasm and makes it really hard for me to climax. I have used the pull out method successfully during all times of the month for years. Except during AF because DH "just ain't down with that." I have tried many varieties though, and trojan magnum works best for us. I really prefer not using them and having him just pull out though. Oh BTW pull out method is about as effective as condoms are anyways!


----------



## blackbird2 (Apr 14, 2008)

We've been using condoms since DS1 was born. We're planning on having another one eventually, so a surprise pregnancy would be no big deal. We've had no problems. I'd say it's not my favorite method of bc, just fits the bill best for right now. We use the lubed with spermicide ones.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I stopped using the pill but we weren't ready to TTC.
Condoms were a big part of my personal inspiration to find others ways of birth control, as I disliked them.
I think this link will be helpful to you about the failure rates: http://www.plannedparenthood.org/hea...ndom-10187.htm


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

We use condoms, charting and pull out method. I have been using condoms for years and we havent had any problems yet. We are not currently TTC but if we had an oops we would be ok with it.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHamI?* 
We used condoms exclusively for five years with no "surprises." (We are currently TTC as of this month.) I can't do hormonal birth control because every kind I tried gave me chronic migraines, depression etc. My only complaint is that there's a break in the "action" so to speak when he has to stop and put one on, for that reason I've considered a diaphragm instead but never got around to it. But for the most part we didn't have a problem with them, and we'll probably go back to that as our primary means of birth control after we have a child. We used the trojan ultra thin lubricated ones. I think we only ever had one break (and it was while he was putting it on.)

why does HE have to stop to put one on? if you're the one putting it on, then the guy generally doesn't object to the break, and it gets you both interact during the brief pause before you can get back into it. if i had to sit and wait for HIM to put it on, i'd get bored and want to stop entirely.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
why does HE have to stop to put one on?

To prevent conception.







I see no issue with him putting it on, but that is me.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm using them right now until we are ready to try in a couple of months. I have to say, I've been completely spoiled by using first the pill and then and IUD and I really don't much like condoms. They aren't awful, but they definitely aren't my favorite method. I can always feel them at least a little bit, and obviously he can as well. And they make everything smell and taste like latex for both of us.









As far as how effective they are, in the past when we have used them we've never had one break or any spillage or anything. But right now, I'm not really worried about how effective they are because an oops would only change our plans slightly. I do have a friend who has one (or maybe 2?) condom failure babies.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I like condoms. They are the most effective barrier method. Except for one or two types we've tried, they always feel fine to me, and they make things less messy.









That said, I definitely...um...fifth? the recommendation to look into the Fertility Awareness Method. FAM can be combined with condoms - you can use them only during the fertile phase. Or, if you are really completely paranoid, you can use condoms during the infertile phase and abstain during the fertile phase.







Whatever you want! FAM is really flexible like that. I love FAM even more than I love condoms.







Way more.

I don't think it would be necessary to pull out while using condoms. Especially since you say having a baby wouldn't be the end of the world. It seems like it would almost increase the possibility for failure, due to the condom possibly slipping or falling off. I don't know.

I do know several people who have condom babies, so it's not 100%, but nothing is. Good luck!


----------

